# Great News



## kbuska (Feb 9, 2012)

After 7 months of unemployment, I was offered a great job today. It requires a move which is sad but its a great opportunity and a change is welcome.

Just thought I would let everyone know!!! YAY!!

-Ken


----------



## carebear (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm very happy for you!
Make sure your new digs have room for soaping!


----------



## Fullamoon (Feb 9, 2012)

That is very exciting news! I am looking for work as well. It's not easy out there...


----------



## heyjude (Feb 9, 2012)

That's fabulous news! Best luck in the new position.


----------



## kbuska (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you. A soaping studio is a must. 

Fullamoon, good luck. How long have you been out of work?


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 10, 2012)

Fantastic sometimes a move is like a fresh start :0) I know that after five very hard years of many losses in our lives we took a change and have not looked back...............All the best with the new job and Yay to a soaping studio


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 10, 2012)

Outstanding news Ken!  Here's to your move and new job being a great forwards movement in your life!


----------



## dieSpinne (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome news!  Congratulations!
Good luck in the new place and good luck in the new job!


----------



## krissy (Feb 10, 2012)

that is fantastic news! congrats!!


----------



## Genny (Feb 10, 2012)

Congratulations   :!:


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2012)

Ken, huge congratulations to you! Same happened for me this week after being out of work for a long time, so I know exactly how you are feeling.  I can breathe again!

I do not have to move though, I wish you all the luck with that... you'll be looking for lots of extra room for storage for oils and space for a curing rack. It's a necessity at this point and not just a "want," am I right?!  haha!


----------



## LauraHoosier (Feb 10, 2012)

Congratulations!  So happy for you!


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome! That's great news!

IrishLass


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2012)

How soon will you be starting?


----------



## kbuska (Feb 12, 2012)

I start on the 21st of feb but I may be moving there alone as we haven't been able to find a place big enough for my family. It will be lonely but I will take my soap supplies and soap books.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats on the new job!!


----------



## kharmon320 (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations Ken (and Sunny)!  I wish you the best of luck with the job and the move.  Sounds like you'll have plenty of soaping time to start with.


----------



## dieSpinne (Feb 13, 2012)

Sometimes you need to get there ahead of the family unit and scout the place out to see what's available... something is bound to open up.

In the meantime, occasional visits back home will make this time bearable, if not fun.

Save save save as much as you can for the deposits on a larger place, and if you are lucky and smart, you may find a property to purchase.


----------



## agriffin (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats!  That is great news!


----------



## PippiL (Feb 21, 2012)

congrats, starting  something new is exciting.I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Evie (Feb 24, 2012)

Yay, yay, yay!!! Congrats to you!  How was your first week with the new job?

~Evie


----------

